# Work Out At The Gym



## HazyDavey (Sep 1, 2016)

Well how about a little exercise tune to help with the motivation done by yours truly and the band?

"Work Out At The Gym"  (Starts out with a little skit about a backyard barbecue, then comes the tune.)
I hope you have some fun with it, Davey.

https://soundcloud.com/partly-banded/work-out-at-the-gym


----------



## Gemma (Sep 1, 2016)

haha....it have a great tune to it!  Nice job!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2016)

Catchy tune there Davey, started out a little Cheech and Chongish!   :cheers:


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 1, 2016)

Thank you, that was nice of you guys to say that.


----------

